# Help...kitten terrorizing older cat



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

The situation is really bad.

I love the kitten like crazy, super sweet and playful but she is terrorizing the other cats. I introduced them properly so they now don't hiss her until she starts to "bothering them" so if I play with her and she is distracted she doesn't get any attention from the other cats but when she is alone she start bothering the cats. So normally she jumps at them when they are eating and today she jumped and attack my cat when she was in the litter try.... Of course, my other cat retaliated so it is not going well. 

I tryied: 
1. Felinway
2. They are in different room for the most part and I put the food close to each other (work for the most part)
3. I tried spraying water as Galaxy suggested and my cat left the house and he didnt wanted to go back inside (tobby is a bit grumpy)
4. give them treats together, that works for three seconds

I am really stress, I dont think any of them is going to get hurt but I think they are in a lot stress.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It sounds awful  The kitten evidently has loads of unused energy. 

The kitten must be prevented from bothering the older cats when they are eating, sleeping or using the litter trays.

Feed the older cats in a separate room to the kitten, with the door closed during meals. 

Spraying of water - the big risk is one of the older cats gets wet by mistake.  Spraying water should be a last resort, something done rarely. Also it is VITAL you never let the kitten see you using the spray, or it will be useless. The kitten must associate the water spray with the cats, not with you. It is hard to achieve that, which is why I don't recommend it. 

If it were me I would give the kitten a good sized room of his own and confine him there for periods of the day. Let him have his meals in there and his litter trays and water bowls, toys etc. This gives the older cats the run of the house and they can eat and sleep in peace. 

When you bring the kitten out of his room supervise him all the time, and play with him using rod toys to get him jumping and leaping around using up energy. When the kitten is in his room spend as much time with him as possible, playing with him or making a fuss of him. Or just sit in there and eat your meals with him, or read etc. 

Feed him a high protein low carb diet, as carbs can make his behaviour erratic due to fluctuations in his blood sugar. .


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Actually, it is pretty strange, she plays a lot but it is not constant, she sleeps with me and relaxes on the bed for the most part. She gets crazy only when the other cats are around...
You are so right... She knows that is my with spray and toby had been spray by mistake several times... she is fast...

She is having G.I food because she has problems in her belly but she is much better now so I guess after the doctor appointment I will try to give a different food to her (she is crazy about kikis food, the costa and she doesn't like kittens food, my other cats do)

Thank you again Chilminx,


----------

